# Attaching pergola to brick veneer house



## Mikedks (Sep 13, 2006)

Hey guys,
Am getting ready for the next project, which is rebuilding that ugly-ass under-built, and not up to code deck attached to my brick veneer house. So I'm doing my research and find that by code, I'm not allowed to attach ledger board for new deck to the house, have to have a free standing deck. Fair enough, but I(the wife really) want to have a pergola attached to house and going over the deck. Now, does anyone know if code will allow a ledger board for the pergola to attach to brick veneer house? or does that have to be free standing as well.

As always, thanks for your help.


----------



## Wildie (Jul 23, 2008)

Mikedks said:


> Hey guys,
> Am getting ready for the next project, which is rebuilding that ugly-ass under-built, and not up to code deck attached to my brick veneer house. So I'm doing my research and find that by code, I'm not allowed to attach ledger board for new deck to the house, have to have a free standing deck. Fair enough, but I(the wife really) want to have a pergola attached to house and going over the deck. Now, does anyone know if code will allow a ledger board for the pergola to attach to brick veneer house? or does that have to be free standing as well.
> 
> As always, thanks for your help.


 Having just assisted my friend to repair damage to his house, caused by water getting behind the ledger board, I would avoid installing a ledger board under any circumstances. Even if it were allowed by code, I believe its not a good idea! Installing a couple of extra piers isn't very difficult, and in the long run, simplifies the job!


----------



## vsheetz (Sep 28, 2008)

While not brick veneer, I installed a ledger board for my patio cover. The roof eve overhang runs all along that side of the house, so I had to deal with the looks and low height of running along the house low enough to clear the eve. Instead I removed the facer board and tucked the patio cover joists up between the rafter tails - anchored to a ledger board. Then I boxed in the area created by the eve overhang and the patio joists - came out looking pretty good if I think. I also put low voltage lights in the boxes area every few feet to wash the wall in light at night - looks really good and gets many rave comments from guests.

Tucking the ledger under the eve would eliminate the problem of water getting behind the ledger board. If I did not have the eve overhand I would ensure all around the ledger board was well sealed and an appropriate water shed overhang was implemented.

As for the brick veneer, cna you remove a couple cources of the brick and build out and bolt the ledge directly to the framing?


----------



## Wildie (Jul 23, 2008)

In my previous post, I assumed (?) that you were talking about a deck ledger board! A roof ledger is a different matter! In fact, at the moment, I'm planning a roof for my concrete deck! it will be a shed roof and the ledger will be under the existing house soffit. Protected from the weather!


----------



## Mikedks (Sep 13, 2006)

Not worried about the ledger being exposed to water as it would be under the eave of the house. Attaching directly to the eave is definitely not an option, too high up, would also involve moving electric service. 

Anyone know what code says about this?, load can't be that high on a decorative item such as a pergola, right?

Thanks


----------

